# Lake Martin bass?



## Vulcan Rider (Apr 16, 2013)

My dad and I are planning on heading to lake martin in a week, anyone been up the recently? If so how was the bass bite?


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm convinced you can catch all you want around the green lights at night. You can catch 2 or 3 off each light before they shut down, then on to the next light.
Daylight - most people use a green pumpkin worm on a shaky head, but they have to work a little harder.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

If you cannot catch a boatload of Bass on LM you need to quit fishing! lol.


----------



## wizardfishin (May 7, 2014)

I believe he is talking about lake martin near alexander city, not logan martin up closer to Birmingham. One place you can inquire about reports is on the fishing section of the aldeer.com site


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

My co-worker fishes it all the time. He and a friend caught 80-something over two days last weekend. I'll ask tomorrow what they were using.


----------

